# Fastest 1/4 mile time in a stock Performance Model 3?



## TeslaDriving (Feb 11, 2018)

I took my stock Performance Model 3 with 20" wheels upgrade package to a Drag Strip.
*Its best 1/4 mile time was 11.809 seconds with a speed of 114.10 mph and a reaction time of 0.119 sec.* 
See racing slip picture-right side, car #103. Conditions at the time were >90% humidity and 65F

This was the car's 4th race of the night and at the time the battery SOC showed 231 miles. It started at 263 miles for the 1st race of the night (11.838 sec, 114.02 mph).

*I'm wondering if anyone has seen a faster time posted for a stock P3D+.*


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TeslaDriving said:


> I took my stock Performance Model 3 with 20" wheels upgrade package to a Drag Strip.
> *Its best 1/4 mile time was 11.809 seconds with a speed of 114.10 mph and a reaction time of 0.119 sec.*
> See racing slip picture-right side, car #103. Conditions at the time were >90% humidity and 65F
> 
> ...


from the Drag Race thread in the media section,


> Model 3 : 1.808 60', [email protected] 1/8 mile, [email protected] 1/4 mile


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

TeslaDriving said:


> I took my stock Performance Model 3 with 20" wheels upgrade package to a Drag Strip.
> *Its best 1/4 mile time was 11.809 seconds with a speed of 114.10 mph and a reaction time of 0.119 sec.*
> See racing slip picture-right side, car #103. Conditions at the time were >90% humidity and 65F
> 
> ...


Your results are in line with most. 11.7-11.8. Launching should be in the 1.4s as opposed to 1.8. Once the ability to dial the safeties back becomes available the performance chassis will def pick up a few 10ths as ive noticed the TC kicks in off the line and seemingly unable to fully recover until almost 100 feet out. After that she flies ....


----------



## lascavarian (Feb 17, 2018)

Here is the race question I have.

There are 2 versions of the "Performance" model 3. One has 20" tires and one has 18" tires. 

Bone stock as from the delivery center, which of these is faster at the 1/4 strip? Which is faster 0-60 mph?

Second question regarding these 2, what is the technical rationale for the difference in top speed (145 vs 155)? Neither has wing at this point so maybe the rationale is that the 20" wheel version has larger brakes????


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/poll-fastest-stock-setup-0-60-aeros-or-20-sport.124154/

Mods: feel free to delete if posting link to other forums not allowed. But I did so bc it answers the question so directly.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lascavarian said:


> Bone stock as from the delivery center, which of these is faster at the 1/4 strip? Which is faster 0-60 mph?


On a prepped drag strip, I bet they're equivalent. Drag strips are incredibly sticky.

On a regular road, the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires on the 20" rims should allow those cars to accelerate more quickly.


----------



## lascavarian (Feb 17, 2018)

Mayhem said:


> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/poll-fastest-stock-setup-0-60-aeros-or-20-sport.124154/
> 
> Mods: feel free to delete if posting link to other forums not allowed. But I did so bc it answers the question so directly.


Mayhem, I probably missed something but the best comparison I could find was on 1/8 mile and in that case they traded wins. Seems no difference from that case. But 0-60 and 1/4mi bone stock and battery equivalent was what I was really trying to figure out. There really are a LOT of variables and that's why the time slip tells the story. It is interesting stuff so thanks for the link.



garsh said:


> On a prepped drag strip, I bet they're equivalent. Drag strips are incredibly sticky.
> 
> On a regular road, the Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires on the 20" rims should allow those cars to accelerate more quickly.


I am also curious what effect aeros have at 1/4 mile - on vs off.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

TeslaDriving said:


> I took my stock Performance Model 3 with 20" wheels upgrade package to a Drag Strip.
> *Its best 1/4 mile time was 11.809 seconds with a speed of 114.10 mph and a reaction time of 0.119 sec.*
> See racing slip picture-right side, car #103. Conditions at the time were >90% humidity and 65F
> 
> ...


 Just ran my stock performance model 3 with 18" wheels at the drags this past weekend.
11.684 @ 114.82. 
I think the lighter 18" wheels will be faster. If I go to a lower profile and wider tire, I think I can do better. Top end may suffer, but et should be quicker.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

I find it curious that the M3P is only 2-2.5MPH faster in the 1/4 mile than the dual-motor (non-P) version while being ~1 second quicker in 0-60 and 1/4 mile:

*1/4 Mile: 12.786 seconds @ 112.001 MPH*

Looks like the major difference is in the dig (first 100 feet).


----------



## rlb4 (May 22, 2018)

Karl Sun said:


> I find it curious that the M3P is only 2-2.5MPH faster in the 1/4 mile than the dual-motor (non-P) version while being ~1 second quicker in 0-60 and 1/4 mile:
> 
> *1/4 Mile: 12.786 seconds @ 112.001 MPH*
> 
> Looks like the major difference is in the dig (first 100 feet).


I believe someone said that the difference is from 0-30 mph. After that, they are pretty much equal.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

rlb4 said:


> I believe someone said that the difference is from 0-30 mph. After that, they are pretty much equal.


I do find this curious as well. With the 0-60 times about 1 second better with the Performance model, it seems that after that the P and Non-P AWD are about the same in acceleration. Seems like a lot to pay for that extra shot off the line with the P option.
I bought the P option for a couple of reasons. It seem to give me the best shot at getting an earlier delivery, and with that the $7500 rebate. Also if the Model 3 follows the Model S, with regards to available upgrades, only the performance model may be eligible for the performance upgrades.
Free supercharging also.
Put 1200 miles on the car last month, the car is great!


----------



## Jim O (Sep 21, 2018)

How does the battery state of charge affect speed? Normally in a permanent magnet motor the rpm is a function of the applied voltage. As the voltage drops the power available drops. Does Tesla regulate the full throttle voltage to the motors to something less than what is available? Is that the difference in the Performance model? They regulate to a higher voltage?

Just wondering.


----------



## DarkNRG (Sep 14, 2018)

The shot off the line is critical, and makes all the difference in ET. It will also transform the daily driven feel of the car the most. This is coming from a satisfied non-performance AWD owner.

I do think the 60 foot time is not great. I could match that in my 94 Impala SS, but it was 2 seconds slower in ET. There has got to be room for improvement there. If you can make 2 tenths of an improvement to 60' you could lower the ET more, and raise the trap speed too. Is there a way to get slicks on that car?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

DarkNRG said:


> The shot off the line is critical, and makes all the difference in ET. It will also transform the daily driven feel of the car the most. This is coming from a satisfied non-performance AWD owner.
> 
> I do think the 60 foot time is not great. I could match that in my 94 Impala SS, but it was 2 seconds slower in ET. There has got to be room for improvement there. If you can make 2 tenths of an improvement to 60' you could lower the ET more, and raise the trap speed too. Is there a way to get slicks on that car?


I agree that the 60' is not as quick as expected. But then the car has the 500 tread ware Michelins, not exactly drag radials. The car has no noticeable slip off the line, but have to think that quicker times can be had with stickier rubber. That will come when I see track mode, or use up the OEM tires. The car I beat was a new SS Camaro, who was slow at the lights, and also had a slow 60' time. But it was fun beating those ICE "Muscle Cars"


----------

